# Lake Conroe Swimming Beach



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Took the kids out on the boat for the first time this year. We swam off the boat but are looking for a good swimming beach. I know where to go on Rayburn, but Conroe I need help with. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*There is a swimming beach on the south side,,,,*

of the lake off Hwy 105. I believe it is very close to Banana Bay. As you travel west on 105 from I 45 you will see it from the road. It looks like a pretty nice area although I have never been to it.

If you have a boat you can go up into the National Forest area on the west side of the lake and there are several nice sloughs or coves in which to swim. We usually go up there as there are fewer people. Remember, be careful heading up there if you don't know the area as there are a lot of stumps just beneath the surface that can play heck with your prop or lower unit.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Beach*

With your boat go to the east end of the dam. There is a nice beach. Only boat access. You can also go to yhe island ,nice beach.
LOL
Terry


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

JWL said:


> of the lake off Hwy 105. I believe it is very close to Banana Bay. As you travel west on 105 from I 45 you will see it from the road. It looks like a pretty nice area although I have never been to it.
> 
> If you have a boat you can go up into the National Forest area on the west side of the lake and there are several nice sloughs or coves in which to swim. We usually go up there as there are fewer people. Remember, be careful heading up there if you don't know the area as there are a lot of stumps just beneath the surface that can play heck with your prop or lower unit.


 I would advise not to go to the one by Bannana Bay, That is little Mexico over there!! LOL


----------



## BIGKID (Nov 3, 2006)

drred4 said:


> I would advise not to go to the one by Bannana Bay, That is little Mexico over there!! LOL


Would this be the County Park?


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

*Park*



Hook said:


> Would this be the County Park?


I believe that it is the County park. You should have seen that park Memorial Day Weekend. Cars were parked on the side of the highway. Hundreds of people were swimming.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank all of you. We have found the island by the dam, it is okay but a little crowded. I'll keep looking.


----------

